# Now with realistic battle damage!



## ThinWoodsman

Lathe - $600

Now, I'm admittedly not one of those guys who treats their lathe ways like they're made of eggshell, but come on - file storage?!?


----------



## Bob Korves

Trying hard to show his product in it's best light in the ad -- NOT!  It does not look like it has had a drop of oil put on it or any clean up in the time he owned it, and perhaps for a lot longer than that, by the looks of it.


----------



## ConValSam

Well, it’s truth in advertising!


----------



## markba633csi

With some people, clutter is a way of life. 
Isn't that an early South Bend?  Turner is the gear drive but the lathe is another make I think? 
Can you guess what's under all that grime?  And how thick is the grime layer? Is it radioactive?


----------



## pontiac428

I'd rather see it like that, all covered in grunge, than try to tell what kind of condition it's in with a fresh coat of rattle can paint covering all the visible wear and oil stains.


----------



## martik777

Looks like a good deal to me. I store my file on the ways sometimes - no issues

This is one of the worst I've ever seen on CL::  (listed for years lol)
https://nanaimo.craigslist.org/tls/d/large-green-metal-lathe/6863692217.html 

but you never know, under the rust maybe in reasonable shape.


----------



## francist

I've seen that one too, err, keep seeing that one. It has been up for a while. Might be an old Sydney or something, looks old (and heavy).

-frank


----------



## rust rescue

Looks to me to be a Carroll -Jamieson.


----------



## Suzuki4evr

martik777 said:


> Looks like a good deal to me. I store my file on the ways sometimes - no issues
> 
> This is one of the worst I've ever seen on CL::  (listed for years lol)
> https://nanaimo.craigslist.org/tls/d/large-green-metal-lathe/6863692217.html
> 
> but you never know, under the rust maybe in reasonable shape.


What a tragedy


----------



## kev74

Thanks!!!  You guys are making me feel much better about my housekeeping.


----------



## hermetic

looks like a good deal, even from over here in the UK, but it never ceases to amaze me how some ppl make no effort whatever to show their machine off a bit for sale, you see them just the same on Ebay uk!. I suppose you could call it a brutally honest view of the machine!


----------



## Silverbullet

Guess you should look up Aboms YouTube video on the sale of a giant old vertical boring mill / vtl. The lathes are so packed with chips there mounted up and packed so tight they'd never been cleaned in twenty years. As with others clutter takes over when your body stops working right or long enough to take time to clean.


----------



## Choiliefan

Lathe is probably a Rockford


----------

